# My cabinet humidor dilemma ...



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Davidoff cabinet humidors*

Any of you know anything about the following 2 cabinet humidors?

*Oettinger/Davidoff cabinet* (Looks great. You can see the interior and thus the boxes but I am concerned with seal being mostly glass. It uses an active humidification system by honey well.)









*Davidoff cabinet* (More up to date with pull drawers and also uses an active humidification system by honey well).

Salesman at Davidoff claimed that both of their cabinet humidors are of equal quality with similar rubber seal and humidistat and that the first one has been used for years (they actually used them to store cigars at their store). Choosing between the two came down to personal aesthetic preference.

I'd like to hear your opinion. Thanks ahead of time!
|


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, fine, kill the thread mods. Don't want to look like I come from Mars. :rotfl:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

How much are they, They look fine but I imagine for the cost you could get cooling as well but just guessing.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> How much are they, They look fine but I imagine for the cost you could get cooling as well but just guessing.


I debated the cooling feature in length but I live in a condo where temp doesn't fluctuate so I should be fine.

First one comes in 3 sizes and is between 3700$ to 3900$. Second one is 3900$.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hovy said:


> I debated the cooling feature in length but I live in a condo where temp doesn't fluctuate so I should be fine.
> 
> First one comes in 3 sizes and is between 3700$ to 3900$. Second one is 3900$.


Well that's a bunch the top of the line coolers are around that. since you ruled out cooling That leaves you a lot to play with.

I simply know nothing of these but would think because of the name they are very nice, That said I bet you could get a lot more bang for your buck looking at others.

Sorry not much help, I do have some glass fronts and can comment on those, as long as they are kept out of direct sunlight they are fine, and I like to see what's inside.

God Luck I haven't seen these discussed here, hopefully someone else with info will chime in.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Well that's a bunch the top of the line coolers are around that. since you ruled out cooling That leaves you a lot to play with.
> 
> I simply know nothing of these but would think because of the name they are very nice, That said I bet you could get a lot more bang for your buck looking at others.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave! I actually contacted Aristocrat humidors and began the design of a custom humidor but as of now, I don't want to wait months to get a cabinet. I believe the Davidoff will perfectly be fine; they're in the cigar market for over 50 years and I doubt they would mess up something like this.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I think there are guys here who have built walk-in humidors in their home for less than that.


Hell, if I remember right, one guy built a whole separate building to operate as a "mancave," complete with 12ft projection screen, bar, separate flat screen over the bar, walk in humi, walk in wine cooler, furniture, pool table and lighting, flooring, ventilation system, etc etc for about $15k total.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

marked said:


> I think there are guys here who have built walk-in humidors in their home for less than that.
> 
> Hell, if I remember right, one guy built a whole separate building to operate as a "mancave," complete with 12ft projection screen, bar, separate flat screen over the bar, walk in humi, walk in wine cooler, furniture, pool table and lighting, flooring, ventilation system, etc etc for about $15k total.


Very possible. My question was in reference to construction, reliability and functionality more than price.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, it's made by Oettinger for Davidoff as a commercial quality display cabinet. I'm sure it will do it's job and then some.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I would check with Ed. If your looking to spend that much he could set you up with an Awesome humi. He has a cabinet on the website that (if my math is right) holds roughly 2100, for half the price. Something you may want to look into.

http://www.waxingmoonwood.com/home


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jbrown287 said:


> I would check with Ed. If your looking to spend that much he could set you up with an Awesome humi. He has a cabinet on the website that (if my math is right) holds roughly 2100, for half the price. Something you may want to look into.


I'd second that. For less than that amount of money I'm sure Ed (Waxingmoon, a member here) could build you a one off that would perform as well if not better.


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

They are both very nice torich for my blood.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I'd second that. For less than that amount of money I'm sure Ed (Waxingmoon, a member here) could build you a one off that would perform as well if not better.


I have to agree- Ed is good people.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

wow those cabinets are awesome but i have to agree with everyone that you can probably get something alot better if your willing to spend 4K


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

If I had that kinda dough and need for large capacity, I'd get an Avallo Cool DDD, or DDD+.


















It comes complete with everything you need including refrigeration and one of the best humidification systems on the planet. Just plug in and add water.

No cheesy glass, so it will hold temp a lot better.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am in touch and began the design of a custom humidor with Bob at Aristocrat humidors. Since I takes months to get a custom cabinets, I am looking to get the Davidoff for now. I can always use the Aristocrat for long term aging and the Davidoff for ready to smoke. I ruled out the temperature controlled feature (at least for the immediate) as I live in a condo where temperature never fluctuates. We don't even turn on the heat during winters and Canadian winters are cold.

I considered Avallo but Aristocrat allows one to design pretty much anything. I don't know how Avallo and Aristocrat compare though. Please chime in if you know.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Hovy said:


> I considered Avallo but Aristocrat allows one to design pretty much anything. I don't know how Avallo and Aristocrat compare though. Please chime in if you know.


You did great! Both are first rate with a slight edge to Aristocrat. From the few I've seen, I think Bob uses thicker cedar and his units are much heavier overall.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> You did great! Both are first rate with a slight edge to Aristocrat. From the few I've seen, I think Bob uses thicker cedar and his units are much heavier overall.


I am expecting a draft of my design from Bob by week's end ... I'll post back.


----------



## Eric Franks (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey !! everyone I was looking for deals on home bar cabinet and was able to find a new one .

I saw some affiliate sites with detailed reviews that helps me the differenthome bar cabinet I got confused but finally I got the best one at South Shore Vietti Bar Cabinet | Bottle and Glass Storage .

These can easily hold beer, whiskey, wine and also the vessels that are employed for serving them.:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------

